# Guadalajara pre visit questions



## ALM777 (Aug 27, 2010)

Hola!
I have heard and read that Guadalajara is a great place to visit and also to live. I have learned a lot reading many of the great posts in this forum. 

I plan to fly into Guadalajara in september or october to explore the area as a posible place to retire to. Since I will only be there for 5 days I would like to do some of the groundwork beforehand.



1_ Is five days enough time to explore Guadalajara and the surrounding area, ie. Lake Chapala? Is visiting Guanajuato realistic in this time frame?

2_ Lodging: Any recommendations for a B&B or maybe a room in a private residence that offers spanish language instruction and internet access?

3_ Are there areas that are bike friendly? Where can I rent one while I am there?

4_ Phone service: Is it easy to buy a sim card for local service? Should I bring a unlocked phone with me? Is renting one a practical option?

5_ Public transportation: Is there a good website available or maybe a app for a smartphone? Would a car rental be a good idea to explore the surrounding area? Should I make rental arrangements prior to arriving?

6_ Banking: Is atm service convenient?

7_ Airport transportation: Any do's, don't, hints?

8_ What is the outlook for residential real estate in the area? Are there online resources, studies, forecasts available? Does anyone have someone that they can recommend that is knowledgable about the local housing market?

9_ Are there any local people or groups that helps visitors/newcomers to the area? There are cities here in the states that have volunteer guides or docents that enjoy showing their cities. Anything similar in Guadalajara?

I realize that I am asking for a lot here and I very much appreciate any guidance, web resources, faq's etc.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That's a heavy list and you haven't told us what you seek. 
So, here is my instant reaction:

1_ Is five days enough time to explore Guadalajara and the surrounding area, ie. Lake Chapala? Is visiting Guanajuato realistic in this time frame?
Answer: Definitely not enough time for either Guadalajara or Lake Chapala.

2_ Lodging: Any recommendations for a B&B or maybe a room in a private residence that offers spanish language instruction and internet access?
Answer: For that short a time, a hotel is probably best in Guadalajara Centro or at Chapala/Ajijic.

3_ Are there areas that are bike friendly? Where can I rent one while I am there?
Answer: Only on Sundays, when they close streets in Guadalajara for 'via recreativo'. I don't know about rental locations.

4_ Phone service: Is it easy to buy a sim card for local service? Should I bring a unlocked phone with me? Is renting one a practical option?
Answer: Yes, yes and no.

5_ Public transportation: Is there a good website available or maybe a app for a smartphone? Would a car rental be a good idea to explore the surrounding area? Should I make rental arrangements prior to arriving?
Answer: Taxis are very reasonable and much less complicated. Parking can be tough & you'll get very lost.

6_ Banking: Is atm service convenient?
Answer: Yes; very convenient at any bank, large grocery, etc.

7_ Airport transportation: Any do's, don't, hints?
Answer: There is a taxi booth. Buy a ticket for your destination. No tipping.

8_ What is the outlook for residential real estate in the area? Are there online resources, studies, forecasts available? Does anyone have someone that they can recommend that is  knowledgable about the local housing market?
Answer: As variable as anywhere else. Let Google be your friend (bienes raices en Jalisco) for searching. What locale? Guadalajara metro area is over 6 million & very large!

9_ Are there any local people or groups that helps visitors/newcomers to the area? There are cities here in the states that have volunteer guides or docents that enjoy showing their cities. Anything similar in Guadalajara?
Answer: Probably, but five days isn't enough time for you to zero in on any particular area.

I realize that I am asking for a lot here and I very much appreciate any guidance, web resources, faq's etc.
For the Lake Chapala Area, you will find current listings by many agents, since it is such a popular expat retirement area. Google will help you find them. They are unregulated, unlike the USA.


----------



## ALM777 (Aug 27, 2010)

Yes, I realize that my request was "heavy" but I was trying to avoid a post that was tedious to read. I guess that I just want to make the most out of my initial visit. If I like what I see, I'm sure there will be followup visits. I've added some follow up comments to clarify some of the questions. # 1,2,3,8 Thanks RVGRINGO





RVGRINGO said:


> That's a heavy list and you haven't told us what you seek.
> So, here is my instant reaction:
> 
> 1_ Is five days enough time to explore Guadalajara and the surrounding area, ie. Lake Chapala? Is visiting Guanajuato realistic in this time frame?
> ...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you can stretch your time a bit, you might want to look into a B&B in Chapala or Ajijic. There, you will meet many other expats who have retired to the area. There are also regular day trips by the local travel agents, Red Cross or American Legion, which might be of interest and allow you to meet others while you explore the surrounding area.
I realize that expressing your 'needs', without having explored, can be very difficult. However, I would also suggest at least a two week 'exploration' for Lake Chapala and Guadalajara. When your travel plans are firmed up, perhaps I can offer more suggestions.


----------



## ALM777 (Aug 27, 2010)

Ok
I am currently searching airfares. They seem to have risen since the Mexicanna Airlines bankruptcy


Thanks again,

Mike


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ALM777 said:


> Ok
> I am currently searching airfares. They seem to have risen since the Mexicanna Airlines bankruptcy
> 
> 
> ...


Volaris has relatively cheap fares between Guadalajara and a few cities in California. It is even cheaper between Guadalajara and Tijuana. From the airport to the border in Tijuana is a short taxi or local bus ride. From the border to San Diego the light rail system is great. Depends on where in California you are located.

On another topic, there are a number of posadas (inns/hotels) and at least one hostel type place on Hidalgo within walking distance of the center of Guadalajara. There is good bus service between Guadalajara and Chapala. If I were to make up an itinerary for someone wanting to spend 5 days in this area it would look something like this:
Day 1 - arrive check into hotel in Gdl
Day 2 - spend the day in Gdl Centro (Catedral, Mercado San Juan de Dios, museums)
Day 3 - bus to Chapala in morning, afternoon and night in Chapala
Day 4 - visit Ajijic and maybe other areas, return to Gdl in evening
Day 5 - departure

It would be a whirlwind visit, but it would allow you to start to get a feel for the difference between life in the city versus life on the lake. 

Will


----------



## Dmexx (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello ALM777—Here is my take. I have been in Mexico 12 years.

1_ Is five days enough time to explore Guadalajara and the surrounding area, ie. Lake Chapala? Is visiting Guanajuato realistic in this time frame?

Five days is hardly enough time for one city, much less three. You could do a day trip to Chapala/Ajijic, but that is it. Stay in GDL.



2_ Lodging: Any recommendations for a B&B or maybe a room in a private residence that offers spanish language instruction and internet access?

I recommend you enroll yourself in a Spanish School that has a home stay program. That will give you everything you need, just don’t sign-up for more than 2 hrs of class per day. Your Mexican family will be an invaluable source of info about GDL.



3_ Are there areas that are bike friendly? Where can I rent one while I am there?

I do not believe any exist in Mexico. That said, you still see bikers between GDL and Chapala on Sundays. Why risk your life when there are other forms of exercise?

4_ Phone service: Is it easy to buy a sim card for local service? Should I bring a unlocked phone with me? Is renting one a practical option?

For a five day stay, a phone card is your best bet.

5_ Public transportation: Is there a good website available or maybe a app for a smartphone? Would a car rental be a good idea to explore the surrounding area? Should I make rental arrangements prior to arriving?

Forget about driving yourself. You don’t know the area and traffic in GDL is horrible. Stick with buses and cabs. They are convenient and reasonable.

6_ Banking: Is atm service convenient?

ATM’s are at the airport and in every neighborhood.

7_ Airport transportation: Any do's, don't, hints?

You will buy a fixed-priced cab fare inside the airport bldg. You have to find the ticket window You need to know the name of the colonia you are headed for as the fee is based on that.

8_ What is the outlook for residential real estate in the area? Are there online resources, studies, forecasts available? Does anyone have someone that they can recommend that is knowledgable about the local housing market?

Don’t even think about real estate as yet. You are way ahead of yourself. 


9_ Are there any local people or groups that helps visitors/newcomers to the area? There are cities here in the states that have volunteer guides or docents that enjoy showing their cities. Anything similar in Guadalajara?

Call AMSOC in GDL. It’s the local expat club. Local phone 3121-2395. amsocguadalajara.org.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Just a note about bicycles. For Mexico, Guadalajara is actually more bike friendly than most. But that is a relative statement and the "For Mexico" qualification is important. There is the Recre-Activa that has been mentioned, about 40 km of streets that are closed to traffic every Sunday. Then, there are several other services for bicyclists. There is a free bike rental on Sundays for the Recre-Activa. There is a share-a-bike system where you can pick up a bike at a number of locations, use it and leave it at the same or another location. I haven't tried that but I have been meaning to. And finally, there is at least one major North-South street, Federalismo, with bike lanes in both directions.


----------



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

Dmexx said:


> Hello ALM777—Here is my take. I have been in Mexico 12 years.
> 
> 1_ Is five days enough time to explore Guadalajara and the surrounding area, ie. Lake Chapala? Is visiting Guanajuato realistic in this time frame?
> 
> ...


4. PHONE SERVICE--this is for anyone in the U.S. visiting Mx. MAGICJACK It's about the size of a zippo lighter, plugs right in to any computer. costs about $30 a yr.! call anywhere in U.S. or Canada for free!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Most language schools require a comittment of at least a full week - maybe two. They will want to evaluate you usually the week before. You might Google 'Guadalajara Language Center' in Tlaquepaque and see if they can work something out. They also have housing.

I would try for two days in Guad and two in the Chapala area


----------



## ALM777 (Aug 27, 2010)

I browsed the Guadalajara Language Center website. Looks very promising. 

I'm reconsidering the 5day stay. I will probably visit for a week. Again, this is just a overview/ first impression visit. If it looks promising I will return for a more comprehensive stay. Maybe a month?




sparks said:


> Most language schools require a comittment of at least a full week - maybe two. They will want to evaluate you usually the week before. You might Google 'Guadalajara Language Center' in Tlaquepaque and see if they can work something out. They also have housing.
> 
> I would try for two days in Guad and two in the Chapala area


----------



## ALM777 (Aug 27, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> Volaris has relatively cheap fares between Guadalajara and a few cities in California. It is even cheaper between Guadalajara and Tijuana. From the airport to the border in Tijuana is a short taxi or local bus ride. From the border to San Diego the light rail system is great. Depends on where in California you are located.
> 
> On another topic, there are a number of posadas (inns/hotels) and at least one hostel type place on Hidalgo within walking distance of the center of Guadalajara. There is good bus service between Guadalajara and Chapala. If I were to make up an itinerary for someone wanting to spend 5 days in this area it would look something like this:
> Day 1 - arrive check into hotel in Gdl
> ...


----------

